# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  میخام دوباره کنکوربدم ولی ازحرف مردم میترسم

## yasin tahazadeh

من میخام ترم بعدازدانشگاه انصراف بدم وکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.ولی ازحرف دوستام وفامیلاومردم میترسم.مثلا من میخام خردادبرم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم میخام شیمی وفیزکموترمیم کنم ووقتی برم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم معلمایه دبیرستانمومیبنم که حتما چپ چپ به من نگامیکنن  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): چیکارکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## daniad

:///// تا وقتی ک اهمیت بدی مردم چی راجبت فک میکنن ضعیفی وقتی از حرفشون بترسی دیگه هیچ ***ی نمیشی

----------


## AmirAria

یه ضرب المثل چینی هست که میگه به مردم چه ...
حالا نباشه هم نباشه در کل به مردم چه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.N

خخخخخخ مردم یعنی چیییی؟
به قضیه الاغ و مرد و پسرش فکر کن
در دروازه رومیشه بست اما در دهن مردمو نه
پس الکی بهانه نیار
نمیخوا شرکت نکنی نکن!!!

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

حتماشرکت میکنم کنکور96 :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## rez657

34من  
من می دونی تو خیابون چطوری راه میرم !!!!!!!
طوری ک انگار هیچکی نیس !!!
ببین اینجروی فهمیدم از اونای واای چی بپوشم بهم نخندن  وااای فلانی چیزی میگه
 رک بهت بگم خودت باش لق بقیه یبار میخای زندگی کنی برا خودت زندگی کن 
برو جلو نترس کاری ک دوست داری بکن

----------


## Maximus

> من میخام ترم بعدازدانشگاه انصراف بدم وکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.ولی ازحرف دوستام وفامیلاومردم میترسم.مثلا من میخام خردادبرم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم میخام شیمی وفیزکموترمیم کنم ووقتی برم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم معلمایه دبیرستانمومیبنم که حتما چپ چپ به من نگامیکنن چیکارکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 سلام دوست عزیز 
برق علم و صنعتی میخونی وترم چندی  ؟؟؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> برق علم و صنعتی میخونی وترم چندی  ؟؟؟


ترم3

----------


## politician

آینده خودته مردحسابی به  بقیه چه ربطی داره؟

----------


## fafa.Mmr

دوست عزیز مگه رشته ای که الان مشغول به تحصیل هستی چشه رشته به این خوبی !!!!!!!!!! مگر این که بهش علاقه ای نداشته باشید اگر علاقه دارید ادامه بدین هروقت دانشگاهتون تموم شد دوباره کنکور بدین ادم هیچ کاری را نباید نیمه تمام بزاره به یکی از مشاورا گفتم قلم چی خوب نیست دیگه نمیرم چون تراز هام خوب نمیشد اون گفت اگه یک راهی را اشتباه رفتی باید تا اخرش بری راست میگفت الان تراز هام خیلی خوب شده به نظرم دانشگاهتون را به پایان برسونید بعد به فکر کنکور دوباره باشید 

ولی تصمیم نهایی با خودته

----------


## Mr.Hosein

دوست عزیز احساسی تصمیم نگیرید...
ترمیم معدل مشخص نیست به امسال برسه یا نه...و حتی اگه برسه تضمینی نیست که بتونین تو تجربی به هدفتون برسید...
اونوقت اگه انصراف داده باشی و قبول نشی فقط میشه گفت 3سال از زندگیتو هدر دادی!و باید یک سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونی تو شرایط سخت با توجه به سن و پسر بودنت...که باز هم تضمینی نیست که با پشت کنکور موندن قبول شی!(خدایی نکرده نمیخوام بگم نمیتونی...هر کسی توانایی های خودشو بهتر میشناسه و مطمینا به خودت باور داری که همچین تصمیمی میخوای بگیری...)
ببین هدفت چیه...چون همه اومدن سمت تجربی و فک میکنی درامد دکترا همه خدا تومنه میخوای بیای؟!یا اینکه به رشته حال حاضرت هیچ علاقه ای نداری و احساس پوچی میکنی...
این هارو برای خودت در نظر بگیر و حتما به مشاور مراجعه کن...
چنین تصمیم هایی زندگی 100ساله ی ایندتو  تغییر میده...فقط تو سایت دنبال جوابش نباش...

----------


## fateme.tehran

اگر میترسی جوابشونو بدی بهشون بگو:
این مشکل من نیست که شما ناراضی هستید یا نه.مشکل خودتونه که مشکل دارید با این اقدام من..

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> دوست عزیز احساسی تصمیم نگیرید...
> ترمیم معدل مشخص نیست به امسال برسه یا نه...و حتی اگه برسه تضمینی نیست که بتونین تو تجربی به هدفتون برسید...
> اونوقت اگه انصراف داده باشی و قبول نشی فقط میشه گفت 3سال از زندگیتو هدر دادی!و باید یک سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونی تو شرایط سخت با توجه به سن و پسر بودنت...که باز هم تضمینی نیست که با پشت کنکور موندن قبول شی!(خدایی نکرده نمیخوام بگم نمیتونی...هر کسی توانایی های خودشو بهتر میشناسه و مطمینا به خودت باور داری که همچین تصمیمی میخوای بگیری...)
> ببین هدفت چیه...چون همه اومدن سمت تجربی و فک میکنی درامد دکترا همه خدا تومنه میخوای بیای؟!یا اینکه به رشته حال حاضرت هیچ علاقه ای نداری و احساس پوچی میکنی...
> این هارو برای خودت در نظر بگیر و حتما به مشاور مراجعه کن...
> چنین تصمیم هایی زندگی 100ساله ی ایندتو  تغییر میده...فقط تو سایت دنبال جوابش نباش...


من گفتم کنکور96شرکت میکنم. ترمیم معدل حتما به کنکور96میرسه.خوندن یک زیست که کاری نیست.بعدش خودم کنکور93رتیم 311منطقه2شد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> من گفتم کنکور96شرکت میکنم. ترمیم معدل حتما به کنکور96میرسه.خوندن یک زیست که کاری نیست.بعدش خودم کنکور93رتیم 311منطقه2شد


درسته من دقت نکردم...به 96 میرسه...
رتبت که خیلی خوبه...اگه مطالب هنوز یادت باشه کارت راحته تقریبا...
ولی رقابت تو تجربی خیلی شدید تره و زیست هم اونقدر که فک میکنی ساده نیست!
در هر صورت تصمیم گیری با خودته...

----------


## Dr fatima97

> من میخام ترم بعدازدانشگاه انصراف بدم وکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.ولی ازحرف دوستام وفامیلاومردم میترسم.مثلا من میخام خردادبرم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم میخام شیمی وفیزکموترمیم کنم ووقتی برم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم معلمایه دبیرستانمومیبنم که حتما چپ چپ به من نگامیکنن چیکارکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اصلا اهمیت ندید که مردم چی میگن..... :Y (565): 

این کار باعث میشه که شما پیشرفت نکنین.....

کارتون رو با شجاعت تمام انجام بدین....بذارین مردم هرچی دلشون میخواد برا خودشون حرف بزننن :Yahoo (57):

----------


## Ali.psy

یعنی چی مردم؟ ربطی به مردم نداره دوست عزیز اگه اینطوری بود که من باید بدبخت میشدم خیلیا گفتن انسانی چیه و...تا آخر زندگی خودتی خودت آدم باید مسیرشو جوری بره که ازش لذت ببره وبره جلو خودتی و خودت عاقلانه تصمیم بگیر

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام دوست عزیز
تو تا کی میخوای با حرف مردم و برای مردم زندگی کنی؟؟؟؟
برای خودت زندگی کن
به مردم چه که تو چه راهی رو انتخاب کردی؟؟؟
برو دنبال سرنوشت خودت 
به حرف مردم و نگاهاشون هم نگاه نکن
موفق باشی..._

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

مرسی :Y (663):

----------


## Egotist

> من میخام ترم بعدازدانشگاه انصراف بدم وکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.ولی ازحرف دوستام وفامیلاومردم میترسم.مثلا من میخام خردادبرم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم میخام شیمی وفیزکموترمیم کنم ووقتی برم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم معلمایه دبیرستانمومیبنم که حتما چپ چپ به من نگامیکنن چیکارکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



دایورت کن خو

جون لقشون : ))

----------


## mahsa92

تو مگه مهندسي برق علم و صنعت نميخوني ؟
بازيت گرفته مگه؟!


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## lili96666

شما مگه دانشجو برق  علم صعنت نیستی

----------


## optician

> من میخام ترم بعدازدانشگاه انصراف بدم وکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.ولی ازحرف دوستام وفامیلاومردم میترسم.مثلا من میخام خردادبرم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم میخام شیمی وفیزکموترمیم کنم ووقتی برم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم معلمایه دبیرستانمومیبنم که حتما چپ چپ به من نگامیکنن چیکارکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


منو که می بینی تا حالا دوبار کنکور سراسری رفتم ، دوبار ارشد.. ایندفعه هم میخوام بخونم برای پزشکی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  حرف مردم هم اصلا بد نیست.... اتفاقا تشویق هم میکنن...

----------


## lili96666

خوش به حالتون.....من که امروز کلی گریه کردم واسه یه جمله ای که شنیدم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> تو مگه مهندسي برق علم و صنعت نميخوني ؟
> بازيت گرفته مگه؟!
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


خب اره برق علموعنعت میخونم.چرابازیم گرفته :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): ؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> شما مگه دانشجو برق  علم صعنت نیستی


چراهستم

----------


## mpaarshin

اولا که حرف مردم اصلا برات اهمیتی نداشته باشه وگرنه هیچی ازت درنمیاد این مردم میخوان بدبخت باشی بدبخت
دوما که شما الان کنکور ریاضی دادی و خب زیست هیچی نخوندی ببین من دوست ریاضی زیاد دارم و تا حدی میدونم از چه قراره ریاضی یه منطق خاصی توش هست یعنی کنکورش یه پارامتر خاصی داره درسته خلاقیت تو سوالا زیاده ولی با تمرین زیاد به راحتی میزنی اما زیست الگوریتمی نداره یعنی تو باید از زیست یه خمیر مایه داشته باشی و چیزی که تو کنکور میاد وظیفه تو اینه که این خمیر مایه رو شکل بدی وظیفت خیلی بیشتر و سخت تره زیست رو باید بخوری 
سوما رشتت رشته ی خوبی و اگر واقعا و حتما به رشتت علاقه نداری بیا سمت تجربی من خودم عاشق علم تجربیم عاشق شیمی و زیستم تو ریاضی هم فیزیک رو دوست دارم ولی صنعت رو زیاد علاقه ندارم پس لطفا بر اساس علاقت بیا جلو پول تو خیلی چیزای دیگه هست

----------


## optician

> خوش به حالتون.....من که امروز کلی گریه کردم واسه یه جمله ای که شنیدم


چه جمله؟! حتما مربوط به خونه داری و این چیزا بوده :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 

حرف رو باید از آدم عاقل شنید... اونی که خودش سیکل هم نداره نباید درباره تو نظر بده...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

غلط کردم رفتم ریاضییییییییییی :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## lili96666

وافعا فازت چیه؟من که اصلا ازپزشکی خوشم نمیاد داروسازی دوست دارم نشد تغذیه یا فبزیو

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

دندون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lili96666

نه مامانم امروز گفت که اگه رشته تاپی قبول نمشی بهت می خندن

----------


## lili96666

حالا من میگم ای کاش ریاضی بودم انتخاب رشته که کردم واقعا پزشکی دوست داشتم ولی الان نه اگه رتبع عالی بیارم دارو فیزیو تو الویت برام

----------


## optician

> غلط کردم رفتم ریاضییییییییییی


 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): هیچوقت حسرت گذشته رو نخور... 

اگه با همین کارشناسی میتونی وارد بازار بشی ول نکن... طمع نکن. هرچقدر روزیت باشه خدا بهت میده...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

بهش غلاقه ندارم

----------


## optician

> بهش غلاقه ندارم


اگه دختر بودی علاقه نداشتن حرف منطقی بود ... فکرشو بکن... قراره دوباره کنکور بدی حداقل 2 سال دیگه وقتتو میبره... بعدش 4 سال دیگه درس بخونی... میشه 6 سال!!!!! 

توی این 6 سال میتونی به سر و سامون برسی...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> اگه دختر بودی علاقه نداشتن حرف منطقی بود ... فکرشو بکن... قراره دوباره کنکور بدی حداقل 2 سال دیگه وقتتو میبره... بعدش 4 سال دیگه درس بخونی... میشه 6 سال!!!!! 
> 
> توی این 6 سال میتونی به سر و سامون برسی...


یک ذزه بهش علاقه ندارم به زورپدرم اومدم ریاضی :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## lili96666

حالا از کجا معلوم قبول شی پزشکی حوصله داری البته ببخشید به من ربطی نداره ولی من خودمو جای تو قرار میدم می بینم حوصلشو ندارم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

سال 93رتبه کنکورم شد311منطقه2 :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  میتونم قبول شم پزشکی :Yahoo (112):

----------


## lili96666

میدونم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

یک زیست خوندن کاری نداره

----------


## lili96666

بله!خب حالا که علاقه داری پس دیگه بحثی نی.... من از همین حالا وردو تو به جامعه دندون پزشکا خوش امد میگم  از طرف جامعه بیمارا.

----------


## A.Z

> اگه دختر بودی علاقه نداشتن حرف منطقی بود ... فکرشو بکن... قراره دوباره کنکور بدی حداقل 2 سال دیگه وقتتو میبره... بعدش 4 سال دیگه درس بخونی... میشه 6 سال!!!!! 
> 
> توی این 6 سال میتونی به سر و سامون برسی...


بابا جون یکی باید اینارو بخودت بگه!!! بنظرم ارشد رشته خودت رو ادامه بدی،خیلی بهتره...
همانا این برایت بهتر است،اگر میدانستی!!  :Yahoo (4): 

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk

----------


## optician

> یک ذزه بهش علاقه ندارم به زورپدرم اومدم ریاضی



برای پسر ها علاقه ملاک نیست... پسر باید دنبال کار باشه!!! حالا اگه کار به مدرکت مربوط بود چه بهتر وگرنه هیچ مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد...

از یه سنی به بعد به مشکلات جدی برخورد میکنی... اونقدر غرور داری که به خودم اجازه نمیدی از پدرت پول تو جیبی بگیری ولی به پول هم نیاز داری!!

احساس تنهایی جدی میکنی ولی بخاطر کار نداشتن نمیتونی ازدواج کنی

مهم تر از اینها اینه که  یه هرج و مرجی توی زندگیت میوفته که تا پول نداشته باشی نمیتونی سر و سامونش بدی...

اینها هنوز برای سن تو قابل فهم نیست ولی 5 سال دیگه روشن تر از روز میشه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

من متولد76یک سالوجهشی خوندم ت تازه 18 سالمه تک فرزندم هستم خوب پدرم خرجمومیده دیگه

----------


## optician

> بابا جون یکی باید اینارو بخودت بگه!!! بنظرم ارشد رشته خودت رو ادامه بدی،خیلی بهتره...
> همانا این برایت بهتر است،اگر میدانستی!! 
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  دوبار آزمون دادم قبول نشدم... دیگه امیدی نیست

از نظر تاسیس مطب تا وقتی که ازدواج نکنم نمیتونم از شهر فعلی مهاجرت کنم به شهر دیگه!!! توی شهر فعلی هم اجازه تاسیس مطب بهم نمیدن

پزشکی هر شهری قبول شدم همونجا مطب فیزیوتراپی میزنم اگه هم قبول نشدم فرقی نداره... بازهم فیزیوتراپی خودم رو میزنم

یعنی این یه بازی دو سر برده :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  مثل برجام :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## optician

> من متولد76یک سالوجهشی خوندم ت تازه 18 سالمه تک فرزندم هستم خوب پدرم خرجمومیده دیگه


تا وقتی که منطقت برای درس خوندن علاقه باشه کمکی نمیتونم بهت بکنم... در امان خدا

----------


## lili96666

مگه واسه زدن مطب فیزیو محدودیت هست؟من دارو خونهرفقط شنیده بودم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 


> تا وقتی که منطقت برای درس خوندن علاقه باشه کمکی نمیتونم بهت بکنم... در امان خدا

----------


## optician

> مگه واسه زدن مطب فیزیو محدودیت هست؟من دارو خونهرفقط شنیده بودم


بله!!! به اندازه داروخانه و بیشتر از اون محدودیت هست

----------


## lili96666

چرا همه پزشکی علاقه دارن منی که علاقه داشتم الان ندارم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!چه بد ای بابا

----------


## optician

> چرا همه پزشکی علاقه دارن منی که علاقه داشتم الان ندارم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!چه بد ای بابا


  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  من به پزشکی علاقه ندارم... جهت بیکار نبودن دارم درس میخونم وگرنه دیوونه میشدم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> چرا همه پزشکی علاقه دارن منی که علاقه داشتم الان ندارم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!چه بد ای بابا


حتمامخت به جایی خورده :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## lili96666

واقعا؟؟؟؟جدی میگید من حالا دوست دارم فیزیو قبول شم

----------


## A.Z

> چرا همه پزشکی علاقه دارن منی که علاقه داشتم الان ندارم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!چه بد ای بابا


احساس مقطعیه!  خیلی احتمال داره موقع انتخاب رشته نظرت برگرده
درست میشه نگران نباش!

 اگه نشد هم نشد دیگه...فدای سرت،قسمتت چنین بوده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## optician

> واقعا؟؟؟؟جدی میگید من حالا دوست دارم فیزیو قبول شم


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  نه فیزیوتراپی نیا... بدردت نمیخوره :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  قراره کارشناس فیزیوتراپی تکنسین باشه

----------


## lili96666

نه چون الان دانشجو ها دو دسته ان اونایی که پزشکی مب خونن واونایی که نمی خونن که نصف اونا هم می خوان پزشکی بخونن کلا زده  شدم نسبت به کلمه پزشک الژی پیدا کردم هی فلانی بافلان معدل دکتر شد دلم یه چیز تک می خواد از طرفی از خون خوشم نمیاد حالا وقتی رفتم تجربی چون درسم خوب هرکی میگفت می خوای چی بخونی میگفتم جراحی عمونی ولی الان عمرا فقط دارو/فیزیو /بینایی/تغذیه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

من این تاپیک زدم که به من کمک شودبحث رامنحرف کردید

----------


## A.Z

> من به پزشکی علاقه ندارم... جهت بیکار نبودن دارم درس میخونم وگرنه دیوونه میشدم


 :Yahoo (13):  مگه نگفتی بخاطر علاقه است و این حرفا!!! عجب...
خب اگه اینجوریه برو موسیقی کار کن!  :Yahoo (4):  بعدا بیا تو کار تنظیم و این کارا....ناموسا خیلی جای پیشرفت داره...از نظر اقتصادی هم خیلی تمیزه!   یا حداقل اگه بیکاری،بشین ملودی بنویس بده من بخونم!  :Yahoo (4): 
#هو الشافی

----------


## optician

> نه چون الان دانشجو ها دو دسته ان اونایی که پزشکی مب خونن واونایی که نمی خونن که نصف اونا هم می خوان پزشکی بخونن کلا زده  شدم نسبت به کلمه پزشک الژی پیدا کردم هی فلانی بافلان معدل دکتر شد دلم یه چیز تک می خواد از طرفی از خون خوشم نمیاد حالا وقتی رفتم تجربی چون درسم خوب هرکی میگفت می خوای چی بخونی میگفتم جراحی عمونی ولی الان عمرا فقط دارو/فیزیو /بینایی/تغذیه


پزشکی آش دهن سوزی نیست... بینایی هم خوبه ولی یه مقاله خوندم مال اپتیک جورن بود میگفت که تا سال 2025 ، استفاده عینک توی اروپا به یک دهم کم میشه عوض مردم از لیزیک استفاده میکنن

----------


## lili96666

اوکی شب بخیر ......ولی شما کمکی نمی خوای دیگه مشخص اوضآغت که خوبه وقتی مطمنی بهش میرسی دیگه فقط1ساله الانم اینقدر طبع پزشکی داغه هیچکس ایراد نمیگره قبول شی تازه تشویقتم می کنن

----------


## optician

> مگه نگفتی بخاطر علاقه است و این حرفا!!! عجب...
> خب اگه اینجوریه برو موسیقی کار کن!  بعدا بیا تو کار تنظیم و این کارا....ناموسا خیلی جای پیشرفت داره...از نظر اقتصادی هم خیلی تمیزه!   یا حداقل اگه بیکاری،بشین ملودی بنویس بده من بخونم! 
> #هو الشافی


 :Yahoo (76): 

استغفرالله .... من پزشکی علاقه ندارم ولی اگه بشه میرم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lili96666

فک کنم ترک تحصیل کنم بهتره :-/برم بازیگر شم همه شغلآ هم تجربه میکنی کلاسشم از همه بالاتره

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> استغفرالله .... من پزشکی علاقه ندارم ولی اگه بشه میرم


شماخودتون نمیدونیدچندچندید :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 


> فک کنم ترک تحصیل کنم بهتره :-/برم بازیگر شم همه شغلآ هم تجربه میکنی کلاسشم از همه بالاتره

----------


## A.Z

> چرا همه پزشکی علاقه دارن منی که علاقه داشتم الان ندارم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!چه بد ای بابا


بیا با خودم بیوتکنولوژی بخون! اگه علاقه داری و توانایی قبولی رو داری حتما بیا...
مطمئن باش پشیمون نمیشی!

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk

----------


## A.Z

> استغفرالله .... من پزشکی علاقه ندارم ولی اگه بشه میرم


ورودی پزشکی سخت تر از ارشد رشته خودت نباشه،مطمئن باش راحت تر هم نیست!
و من الله توفیق

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk

----------


## lili96666

زیست نوین بله!اون که واسه رتبه ها زیر 500حداقل اونم کشوری.شما می خوتید راضیذ خیلی جذآبه ولی من راجبع اونم چیزای خوبی نشنیدم مثلا میگن ازمایشگاهش با زیست سلول مولکولیا یکیه یا یه خونه قدیمی کوچیک  استادشم که همه مینالن در حال رفتن من ازرتبه63کنکور93شنیدم

----------


## A.Z

> زیست نوین بله!اون که واسه رتبه ها زیر 500حداقل اونم کشوری.شما می خوتید راضیذ خیلی جذآبه ولی من راجبع اونم چیزای خوبی نشنیدم مثلا میگن ازمایشگاهش با زیست سلول مولکولیا یکیه یا یه خونه قدیمی کوچیک  استادشم که همه مینالن در حال رفتن من ازرتبه63کنکور93شنیدم


من مثل خودت 95 کنکور دارم...
پسر عموم دانشجو دکترا پیوسته تهران ورودی 91
اشتباه میگه!! به دانشجوهای این رشته خیلی میرسن!

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk

----------


## lili96666

اگه رتبشو بیارم که خیلیم عالی.ولی رتبه کشوری خوبی می خواد بعد این رشته بین ریآصی تجربیم مشترکه .من رتبه خوبی بیارم منطقه دو اونم عالی بشه سه رقمی

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> من میخام ترم بعدازدانشگاه انصراف بدم وکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.ولی ازحرف دوستام وفامیلاومردم میترسم.مثلا من میخام خردادبرم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم میخام شیمی وفیزکموترمیم کنم ووقتی برم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم معلمایه دبیرستانمومیبنم که حتما چپ چپ به من نگامیکنن چیکارکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


داداش من می بینی من لیسانس کامپیوتر دارم  26 سالمه رشتم ریاضی بوده رفتم از اول امتحان دادم دیپلم تجربی رو معدلم کردم 19 میدونی معدل کتبی ریاضیم چند بود 10 داداش من بخاطر اینکه سهمیه ایثارگران داشتم اومدم هدفم دندون پزشکیه نگران نباش  وقتی قبول شدی بزن تو پوزشون

----------


## zahra99

بچه ها نمیدونم اینجا جاش هست بنویسم یا ن..یکی از اقوام نزدیکمون ی اقا پسری هست 22 سالشونه..ک دیپلم تجربیه..میخاد کنکور بده بره دانشگاه..پیش دانشگای هم نخونده..باید از کجا شروع کنه..خیلیم مصمم و جدیه.. لطفا بهم بگین

----------


## Mohsen2

> من میخام ترم بعدازدانشگاه انصراف بدم وکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.ولی ازحرف دوستام وفامیلاومردم میترسم.مثلا من میخام خردادبرم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم میخام شیمی وفیزکموترمیم کنم ووقتی برم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم معلمایه دبیرستانمومیبنم که حتما چپ چپ به من نگامیکنن چیکارکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


  مگه ما که میخوایم دوباره کنکور بدیم از دیوار مردم بالا رفتیم . توصیه به همه دوستان ما ایرانیا حسودیم پس به هیچکس حتی خانواده نگین که کنکور میدید و با خیال راحت بخونید

----------


## saeedkh76

> من میخام ترم بعدازدانشگاه انصراف بدم وکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.ولی ازحرف دوستام وفامیلاومردم میترسم.مثلا من میخام خردادبرم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم میخام شیمی وفیزکموترمیم کنم ووقتی برم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم معلمایه دبیرستانمومیبنم که حتما چپ چپ به من نگامیکنن چیکارکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فقط به هدفت توجه کن
با چند مشاور مجرب مشورت کن و تصمیم بگیر
به فکر حرف مردم نباش
فردا اکه مشکل مالی داشتی این مردم نمیان بخاطر اینکه مثلا کاری که مطابق میلته رو نکردی کمکت کنن

----------


## bbehzad

واقعا متاسفم واسه این مملکت دانشجوی برق علم و صنعت دانشگاهی که واسه خودش ابهتی داشت یه زمانی 
حالا دانشجوهاش یا میرن از مملکت یا میخوان بخونن پزشکی قبول شن.اوضاع پزشکی همین الان تعریفی نداره وای به حال چند سال اینده که این همه متقاضی بهش هجوم اوردن.یه نصیحت برادرانه میخواید قدم تو این راه بزارید خوب فکر کنید راه بسیار دشواریه که ممکنه جوونیتونو بگیره.

----------

